# What's the title of a good book on sausage making?



## daniels (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm new at this so I probably need a good book to help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Processing by Rytek Kutas is pretty much the bible around here


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

If your only going to buy 1 book I would buy Home Production of Quality Meats & Sausages by the Marianski Bros.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 19, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Processing by Rytek Kutas is pretty much the bible around here




X2


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 19, 2012)

Both the above are great books. Depending how deep you want to get into sausage making, Marianski's book is very technical and Kutas' book is easier to read for a beginner I think, and will tell ya more then enough to get ya started and then some.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 19, 2012)

As above, I highly recommend *"Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages"* by the Marianski's.
It's the best bang for the buck!!!






But, you can get an excellent introduction to sausage making by reading all the good info on Len Poli's website.
All the basic essentials are there!

http://lpoli.50webs.com/

:sausage:


----------



## brican (Jan 20, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> Both the above are great books. Depending how deep you want to get into sausage making, Marianski's book is very technical and Kutas' book is easier to read for a beginner I think, and will tell ya more then enough to get ya started and then some.




x 2   

depends on the passion and how in depth one wants to get into it --- baby steps are fine


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 20, 2012)

SausageBoy made a good point, Len Poli offers a complete sausage making book on line at his web site which it's excellent. I never gave it a thought even though I view his recipes on a regular basis.


----------



## big casino (Jan 20, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Processing by Rytek Kutas is pretty much the bible around here




Not to be a stickler,but just so no confusion when you search for the book it is "Great Sausage recipes and meat curing" by Rytek Kutas and you would want the 4th edition it is the newest version


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with the other book recommendations, but I have to add one more.  I can't imagine only having one or two books on the subject and not having Charcuterie: The Craft of Salting, Smoking, and Curing by Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn.


----------



## erain (Jan 25, 2012)

i have all the above mentioned books in my arsenal... maybe biased as the Kutas book was out long ago and prob did more for home sausage makers than any other single publication. maybe even them all combined... that said i got a new book this year, bought it for myself for xmas... "the art of chartcuterie"... by john kowalski. but would put it above all of them except Kuta's book(great sausage recipies and meat curing). he is connected with the cullinary institute and you all know about the encyclopedic nature of the publications affiliated with the institute. not to mention high quality paper, nicly enhanced with color photos. something both the Kutas book and Ruhlmans especially lack. if i could only keep 2, it would be the Kutas and the Kowalski publications...

but there is also this you can view online... lots of information here...
http://www.fao.org/docrep/010/ai407e/ai407e00.htm


----------

